# Picture of my new kitten



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

She is quiet since she got spayed today, but normally she is a very spritely kitten.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Bless she's lovely. Wishing her a speedy recovery


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

tylow said:


> Bless she's lovely. Wishing her a speedy recovery


Thanks she should perk up tommorow


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

added a nicer picture showing it's face better


----------



## cutestuff (Jun 26, 2011)

Awh! I love her colors. Very cute kitty. I have to get my kitty neutered very soon and I'm nervous for it!


----------



## cazcatz (Jun 14, 2011)

Ahh she's lovely....I'm sure she will be back to full hyper-ness soon!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

shes lovely, enjoy the quiet time, she will be back to herself in no time! :laugh:


----------



## sparkle23 (Jun 28, 2011)

Lovely cat...


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

shes lovely,
michelle x


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks she has been walking around house now for hour or so today and enjoying herself. Only one who hisses is Amy atm all the other cats seem fine with her.

She actually called me to show her how to get to her toilet . She's hitting around a food pellet now instead of her ball.


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

2 of Amy with the kitten close by watching her behind the camera


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

She's really sweet


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Anyone got some good names to call her?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

love torties such pretty babies


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

shes a real beauty,
amy looks well too.
cant think of a name, will have a think.
michelle xx


----------

